
PrintDemon: Print Spooler Privilege Escalation Persistence Stealth CVE-2020-1048 - aspenmayer
https://windows-internals.com/printdemon-cve-2020-1048/
======
aspenmayer
CVE-2020-1048 Windows Print Spooler Elevation of Privilege Vulnerability
Published: 05/12/2020

‘An elevation of privilege vulnerability exists when the Windows Print Spooler
service improperly allows arbitrary writing to the file system. An attacker
who successfully exploited this vulnerability could run arbitrary code with
elevated system privileges. An attacker could then install programs; view,
change, or delete data; or create new accounts with full user rights.’

[https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-
guidance/ad...](https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-
guidance/advisory/CVE-2020-1048)

MITRE reserved for now [https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-1048](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-1048)

Original title was too long. It was:

PrintDemon: Print Spooler Privilege Escalation, Persistence & Stealth
(CVE-2020-1048 & more)

